# Vacancies in British Curriculum Schools



## ellet (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey everybody.
Hope all is well!
Me and my partner are moving to Spain at the beginning of next year on a 12month working holiday visa (between Spain and New Zealand).
I have 7 more weeks until I have finished my 3 year teaching degree, I also have a TEFL course under my belt too.
I am hoping, praying hehe, to get a job in a British International School as a primary teacher. I am qualified and eligible to teach in the UK as a primary school teacher so I would imagine this would be the same in an International school. 
I plan to send my CV out to a bunch of schools via email from New Zealand to see how the response is.
What I would love help with from you guys who are already living the dream over there is..... Names of any British Curriculum Schools that I could get in touch with, and names of any recruitment agencies or people who could help in my quest.

Thank-you guys very much


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Please see sticky on just this subject. You should also note the school year here is Aug/Sept to May/June so there will not be a whole bunch of vacancies in January ....... not that there are many now. 

How good is your Spanish?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ellet said:


> Hey everybody.
> Hope all is well!
> Me and my partner are moving to Spain at the beginning of next year on a 12month working holiday visa (between Spain and New Zealand).
> I have 7 more weeks until I have finished my 3 year teaching degree, I also have a TEFL course under my belt too.
> ...


Google "international schools in Spain" and see what comes up. Some of their websites actually have a "jobs section" I know ours does (Sunlands, Cartama), altho they're not looking for anyone at the mo, times arent good in Spain. But its worth e-mailing your CV I guess, you never know. Apparently a lot of the good schools advertise in the "times educational suppliment" too and many carry out interviews in the UK when they recruit!

Jo xxx


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

You could try St George's in Malaga

St. George Málaga :: Home


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

From your previous posts, it seems you are being trained in NZ and your teaching qualification isn't immediately recognised in UK. To teach in UK state system, you need what is called QTS - qualified teacher status, and only those qualified in UK and other EU/EEA countries are eligible for QTS without further procedure - you just need to register with General Teaching Council as a qualified teacher. If you want to teach in UK with NZ qualification, you have to go on a programme for overseas teachers (OTTP), creating a portfolio of evidence and passing lesson observations to show you meet all the standards for QTS and induction, while working as an unqualified teacher in a school. This normally takes at least a year. I am not even sure you are eligible for OTTP as you haven't completed the local equivalent of induction in NZ.

Most British-curriculum schools abroad, including in Spain, want teachers with up-to-date post-qualification UK teaching experience, of at least 2-3 years. If you don't have experience of teaching national curriculum and latest national strategies in UK, you may not be what they are looking for. Recruitment is highly competitive, as there is no shortage of UK teachers wanting to relocate to Spain, as well as a large pool of teachers already working internationally. There are other schools not strictly tied to UK curriculum, and you may have better luck there. As you are only working for a year, you are only after temporary jobs such as maternity cover and your lack of UK experience may not be so decisive.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Biscombe said:


> You could try St George's in Malaga
> 
> St. George Málaga :: Home



There are lots of international schools in the Malaga area, St Georges is just one of them thats in Malaga City


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's a link to the TES that has a lot of job ads for British schools in Spain

Teaching jobs in Spain - TES Connect


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's a link to the TES that has a lot of job ads for British schools in Spain
> 
> Teaching jobs in Spain - TES Connect


WOW! not much going!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Biscombe said:


> WOW! not much going!


That's the general message


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Try the National Association of British Schools in Spain for a good (though not comprehensive) list of British schools National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss. Have to agree with the general consensus though, at my daughter's school falling roles due to the recession have seen fewer teachers this week than before the summer - a growing swathe of expats facing financial difficulties are making the move into Spanish schools instead this year and saving several grand a year. I definitely wish you all the best but it won't be easy!


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

May be a good idea to visit the schools you are interested in. 

You could also volunteer a few hours, sounds like your area is English. This way your foot will be firmly in the door when a vacancy comes up.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was talking to a couple of international school teachers the other night and they told me that their school only advertises for staff in the UK educational suppliments (times and telegraph I think they said?) and the interviews are conducted in the UK and are very tough. Simply turning up and hoping theres a vacancy doesnt seem to be the norm????? I dont know about volunteer work, it seems the school that these teachers work at is very strict on CRB checks etc and possibly wouldnt be prepared to do that for non employees????????

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was talking to a couple of international school teachers the other night and they told me that their school only advertises for staff in the UK educational suppliments (times and telegraph I think they said?) and the interviews are conducted in the UK and are very tough. Simply turning up and hoping theres a vacancy doesnt seem to be the norm????? I dont know about volunteer work, it seems the school that these teachers work at is very strict on CRB checks etc and possibly wouldnt be prepared to do that for non employees????????
> 
> Jo xx


a CRB check is only good for the UK


what if someone has lived in Spain for some time - presumably they do the Spanish version of it?


what it's called escapes me at the mo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> a CRB check is only good for the UK
> 
> 
> what if someone has lived in Spain for some time - presumably they do the Spanish version of it?
> ...



I thought that too. TBH, the conversation made me feel that this particular school only recruited via the UK tho. And the standards had to higher than most??

"Roniebabes" who used to post on here was a teacher at our international school and she found her job in the Times Education suppliment and was interviewed in London. She has since moved to a school in the Canaries. I wish she still posted on here cos she knew all there is to know about international school teaching and would go on about only chosing specific schools with specific affiliations to something or other and how "ordinary" teachers couldnt get in, you had to be of a certain higher standard (or was she just bragging lol??) The one thing she did say was that if she was to teach in the UK she'd get more than double the pay that she was getting in Spain!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> a CRB check is only good for the UK
> 
> 
> what if someone has lived in Spain for some time - presumably they do the Spanish version of it?
> ...


Is CRB a criminal records check?
I'd love to think they do it here, but I don't think they do. In fact I'm not sure it's legal.
I'm not sure how a British school would do a check on a Spaniard, for example the person who teaches Spanish on the timetable?
For Spanish summer camps etc I don't think there is any check, is there? Anybody have any info on this?It's something I've often thought about, but, as you can see, know nothing about


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I thought that too. TBH, the conversation made me feel that this particular school only recruited via the UK tho. And the standards had to higher than most??
> 
> "Roniebabes" who used to post on here was a teacher at our international school and she found her job in the Times Education suppliment and was interviewed in London. She has since moved to a school in the Canaries. I wish she still posted on here cos she knew all there is to know about international school teaching and would go on about only chosing specific schools with specific affiliations to something or other and how "ordinary" teachers couldnt get in, you had to be of a certain higher standard (or was she just bragging lol??) The one thing she did say was that if she was to teach in the UK she'd get more than double the pay that she was getting in Spain!!
> 
> Jo xxx


maybe at your school they do only take the best - but that isn't the case at all of them

I know an upper school head teacher who has no teaching qualifications - does have a BA though 

I know an IT teacher - upper school again - again with no teaching quals


a primary teacher with a Montessori cert - I think theer are different levels - but I know she is only supposed to teach pre-school

I could go on..................


she'd be right about the pay though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> maybe at your school they do only take the best - but that isn't the case at all of them
> 
> I know an upper school head teacher who has no teaching qualifications - does have a BA though
> 
> ...


In that case, its nice to know that our school are taking "quality" teachers!???? WE PAY ENOUGH SO THEY SHOULD! In fact I've thought this before when people come on here and ask about working at international schools. Its all well and good that basic teaching skills are all that is required when you're looking for work as a teacher, but the flip side of the coin is that us parents have to pay a lot of money to send our kids to these schools and we should really be getting a guarrenteed quality. 

I know that sounds snobby and contraversial, but I dont care, I'm having to dip into my hard earned savings, struggle and go without an awful lot to ensure my kids are getting a good education, in fact its at the point now, where we're not even sure we can afford to stay here at all! So I really dont feel I should be paying for anything but the best!

Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> In that case, its nice to know that our school are taking "quality" teachers!???? WE PAY ENOUGH SO THEY SHOULD! In fact I've thought this before when people come on here and ask about working at international schools. Its all well and good that basic teaching skills are all that is required when you're looking for work as a teacher, but the flip side of the coin is that us parents have to pay a lot of money to send our kids to these schools and we should really be getting a guarrenteed quality.
> 
> I know that sounds snobby and contraversial, but I dont care, I'm having to dip into my hard earned savings, struggle and go without an awful lot to ensure my kids are getting a good education, in fact its at the point now, where we're not even sure we can afford to stay here at all! So I really dont feel I should be paying for anything but the best!
> 
> Jo


you're right, you're paying so you deserve a good service/product


unfortunately the school you send your two to is I suspect the exception over here, rather than the rule


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you're right, you're paying so you deserve a good service/product
> 
> 
> unfortunately the school you send your two to is I suspect the exception over here, rather than the rule


I agree with xabiachica Jo jo. I've heard quite a few stories about "Bad" private schools. 
Thank goodness it seems you're happy with the one you've chosen.
But just to say to the people who are coming over, from what I've seen on the forum people in general seem to think private British based education could be a good idea for older kids especially, but look at them carefully and don't presume that just cos you're paying a bucketful that the education they'll be receiving will be "good"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I agree with xabiachica Jo jo. I've heard quite a few stories about "Bad" private schools.
> Thank goodness it seems you're happy with the one you've chosen.
> But just to say to the people who are coming over, from what I've seen on the forum people in general seem to think private British based education could be a good idea for older kids especially, but look at them carefully and don't presume that just cos you're paying a bucketful that the education they'll be receiving will be "good"


for older children I really believe there is no choice


I think perhaps the best way to look at what many private British curriculum based schools over here offer, is a that you're getting a British State education which could be good or bad, but you're having to pay for it because you're in Spain!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> for older children I really believe there is no choice



I agree, but for younger kids, 10yrs (ish, although at 10 and above it depends on your child) and younger, then state school is probably the best way forward, certainly if you're planning to stay in Spain!


Jo xxx


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Back to the police check, here in Spain it's called Antecedentes Penales

To get this certificado you can go to the ministry of justice (not the police station) opposite malaga port. 

You fill out form then go to the bank and pay 3.47 euros 

With that paperwork go back to ministery of justice, (with DNI) go to office on 2nd floor and get certificate.

Hope this helps


----------

